# Question about early 90s Diamondback viper



## 1937Zenith (Nov 29, 2021)

I am looking for anyone that might have, or know where I could find the head tube decal for this bike. I just got it in trade and it is basically mint but the missing head tube decal is bugging me. I’ve already checked eBay but no luck. Any leads would be greatly appreciated


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 30, 2021)

The guy on ebay that goes by gt350 I think has a website with way more than he puts on ebay.message him he may have it


----------



## 1937Zenith (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks I will try to find him


----------

